# The Summer of the String Quartet – Part Two



## itywltmt

Part One: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/251-summer-string-quartet-part.html

More string quartets this week, with a strong showing from Spanish (and spanish-inspired) composers. I need to thank many of you who have contributed to the "Summer of the String Quartet" therad on the TC Forum, for you did not disappoint, and met the challenge!

Related Thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/13770-s...g-quartet.html
(The thread remains active, for your suggestions. I must say that I discovered some music I otherwise wouldn't have heard - I wonder if that's the case for you too? Many thanks to the contributors and I am looking forward to more suggestions in the coming weeks.):tiphat:

Our installment this week is enshrined (big words ) on our YouTube channel, and can be conveniently brought up from the below link:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL649188567CDE6B8C

Except for our first selection (singled out as an all-time favourite by a contributor), the quartets feature Spanish composers. *Juan Crisostomo de Arriaga* (1806-1826) is nicknamed the "Spanish Mozart" and published three quartets. *Tomás Bretón* (1850 - 1923), although not a household name, has quite a few works for stage and orchestra under his belt.

We also have some quartet snippets: by Basque musicologist and composer *José Gonzalo Zulaica* (1886 - 1956), better known by his pen name Aita Donostia (Father Donostia or Father San Sebastian), *Albeniz*'s Tango Op. 165, No. 2, transcribed for String Quartet, and by *Boccherini *a selection from his String Quartet "la tiranna".

An honourable mention goes to Boccherini, and _la musica notturna delle strade di Madrid_ which misses the quartet requirement because of an extra cello, but who's counting…

*DETAILED PLAYLIST​**
Dmitri Dmitriyevich SHOSTAKOVICH (1906-1975)
*String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, op. 110
[Recommended by Trout]
Performed by the Strathcona String Quartet*

Juan Crisostomo de ARRIAGA (1806-1826)
*String Quartet No.3 in E flat major (1821-22)
[Recommended by Odnoposoff]
Performed by Cuarteto Quiroga *

Tomás BRETÓN (1850 - 1923)
*Cuarteto de cuerda nº1, en Sol mayor (String Quartet in G major) (1866)
[Recommended by jaimsilva]
Performed by the Detisov Quartet*

Isaac ALBENIZ (1860-1909)
*Tango Op. 165, No. 2 (transcribed for String Quartet)
Performed by the Detisov Quartet*

José Gonzalo ZULAICA (1886 - 1956)
*Selection from _Cuarteto de cuerda en Mi menor_ 
(String Quartet in E minor) (1905)
Performed by the Detisov Quartet*

Luigi Rodolfo BOCCHERINI (1743-1805)
*
Selection from String Quartet Op. 44 No. 4 in G major, G. 223 
("La tiranna")
[Recommended by jurianbai]
Performed by Quatuor Florestan de Strasbourg
String Quintet Op. 30 No. 6 in C major, G. 324
("Musica notturna delle strade di Madrid")
Performed by Le Concert des Nations, conducted by Jordi Savall

Happy listening!

*July 15 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "Vacaciones musicales en España" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read our English and French commentary July 15th on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------



## jurianbai

haha... great week I can imagine. Viva string quartet!!


----------



## Trout

Thanks for introducing me to many new string quartets. I can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## itywltmt

Trout;bt488 said:


> Thanks for introducing me to many new string quartets. I can't wait to see what's next!


You're welcome... But I think thanks goes to the TC'ers that provided the suggestions! I'm merely the blogger who put it together in one convenient location.

Pierre


----------

